# Jungle Hole-N-Head Guard



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen these in stores or ever used it? I have a small flowerhorn that might have a small case of HITH so I want to see what's out there that can cure/prevent it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a jar of it I got it online, wasnt too expensive


----------

